# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Bác Vũ Thành vô nhận hàng nè !

## Khongnickname

Tìm cả chợ được cái nầy đẹp 98% Date : 2013

----------

vuthanh

----------


## vuthanh

vợ mình mà bác đem show hàng vậy là tiêu rồi heheh

----------

